# Is 52 deg C too high upon startup for a mini desktop?



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,
Yesterday I installed a pair of ram sticks (2x1gb) from another PC to my old Acer Mini desktop X3810. I now have 6 gigs, which I believe is the max. My fan had been noisy for a while, so I decided to install a new one over the heatsink while I was in there. I had to buy a kit, but only replaced the fan as I didn't want to attempt replacing the heatsink with paste etc. 

The fan is quiet, but I can hear it running 24/7. I don't think it ever ran constantly before. I downloaded HWMonitor and the attached is what I see. In the bios when I was starting up, it also said CPU Temp is 24/75 deg and system temp is 52/125.

Do you think this is too hot, and do you think it's the ram that's causing it? It's a real PITA to get to the ram, but I'll remove it if that's likely the cause. Or is there a setting I'm supposed to tweak when replacing a fan (I doubt it!). 

Thanks!
Fiona


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Update... I removed the ram that I had added and removed a broken optical drive while I was in there. The TMPIN1 temperature has gone up to 48 deg in about 30 minutes (started at 30) and the HDD Assembly temp is at 40. 

The fan is still running at 99%


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What fan (Brand & Model) did you install on the heatsink? 
Did you connect it to the CPU Fan header of the Mobo?


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a King Cooler CPU Cooler (came with a heatsink and bracket). There's no Model number (it's blank), but it says "Can be used for CPU" and there's three checkboxes. The one checked says Up to Intel LGA775540, Up to Intel Celeron D LGA 775. I took my old fan to a local computer shop and he suggested I use that one. He had about 8 different fans on their own, but they were all very small.

I plugged it in to the exact same place where the original fan was plugged in. I actually just tried putting the old fan back to see what would happen and it runs constantly too! I'm starting to think it was doing it all along and I just didn't notice! Right now the temp for TMPIN1 is 47C, minimum 45, high 52. With the old fan it was running at about 980RPM at approx 50C. The new fan is at around 2300 RPM.

I also updated my bios as it was out of date. New problem LOL. I'm getting a bad checksum error and for the life of me I can't find the jumper to reset the CMOS on the mobo! The battery stands vertically and I can't see anything beside it. I tried removing the battery for 30 minutes, but that didn't help. I thought just maybe the old bios was causing some of the heat.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Core Temps are fine.
If you had 2x2GB of RAM before, it was probably enough. Filling all the RAM slots on some Mobo's can cause Voltage issues so I would suggest removing the two added 2x1GB sticks to see if that makes any difference.

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems.
It's not uncommon for OEM Mobo's not to have a CMOS reset jumper but removing the battery for that amount of time should have reset the CMOS.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.


----------



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Tyree. I removed the 2x1gb sticks and the temps are the same. I'll leave them out anyway. It didn't really make any difference. 

I'm going to take the battery out and leave it for a few hours this time. I knew that about updating the bios, but I'm so darn impatient and wanted the heat issue fixed right away... I thought it might have helped. It wasn't even THAT new a bios update. My existing bios was from January 2009 and the new one was December 2009.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Removing the battery for a few minutes "should" be sufficient.
The Core temps shown in HWMonitor are fine.


----------

